# work bench with built in downdraft table.



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I am thinking that it is time to build my own bench. I also need a downdraft table.
Due to space limitation I think I should combine both.

I have searched but did not find what I am looking for. Maybe I did not search hard enough.

Does anyone knows or run accross such a bench?

I think the top will be 2 levels. 
The working surface will be thick like all benches but will have holes like a downdraft table.
Some of the holes will be for bench dogs the others will be smaller.
Then a hollow space for air sucction
then a piece of ply to seal the bottom.

There will be dust port at one end of the bench.

Any idea will help.

Thanks


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i made myself one:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35377

after working on it for 6 months i can say that it's a great design, i wouldn't change anything besides making round holes in the downdraft section instead of long strips.

keep in mind that 98% of the time you wil be using it as a workbench or assembly table, any holes in the top or hose coming out is a hindrance.


----------



## rieferman (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice work Greedo, that's awesome. I had a similar idea in mind, but was going to have the center area able to be swapped out (so a solid piece when not in sanding mode… swap in the plate with holes when sanding). Do you think that would improve the design, or would it be unnecessary in your opinion?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Greedo: This is awsome indeed.

Now I know it is feasable I will get to work.

Thanks for sharing.

rieferman: Removeable center piece is a good idea.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Why waste good ply on the bottom when some cheap sheet goods like masonite will do?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BigTiny: Very true.

Thank's for your input.


----------

